

Bitter Lake - jsingleton
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p02gyz6b/adam-curtis-bitter-lake

======
chazu
Fantastic film. While Curtis is clearly subverting the documentary genre, the
view he presents of the modern world (not only in Bitter Lake but in his other
works) is a fascinatingly bleak and much-needed reminder that we humans do not
know as much about history and the human mind as we often pretend.

------
cpswan
We're in the last few days before this goes down from iPlayer (where it's been
an online exclusive because the BBC was too chicken to show something so
profound on an actual TV channel).

Warm up those VPNs and proxies if you're outside of the UK.

------
jsingleton

        Adam Curtis: Bitter Lake
    
        Bitter Lake is a new, adventurous and epic film 
        that explains why the big stories that politicians 
        tell us have become so simplified that we can’t 
        really see the world any longer.

